# Why is the media not talking about the best Covid vaccine? Vaccine politics?



## blam (Dec 23, 2020)

According to Russian Empress source:





3:16, Sputnik V only requires a storage temperature of 2-8 C (compared to -70C for Pfizer, and -20C for Moderna).

4:02 Sputnik V cost $20 compared to Pfizer $40 and Moderna $66.

And in terms of effectivity is 95%, the highest among all.

And why are we given the impression that there are only 3 choices in the horizon by our media:
1) Pfizer
2) Moderna
3) AstroZenaca


Why is the media not giving Sputnik V the same treatment? Because it is Russian? Or former Soviet? I thought after the downfall of Communism, they are our friends now. Should we supposed to still hate them?


----------

